# squirrel recipe



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

anybody know of a good squirrel recipe. got a couple today and was wonderin whats the best way to cook them


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Do a search in the cooking/recipe section as they're several squirrel recipes there........


----------



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

ok thanks man


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's one for you; mix flour or corn meal with pepper, garlic powder and season salt to taste dust piece's of squirrel with mixture lightly. Have a frying pan with oil enough to cover the bottom already on stove good and hot, place piece's in and brown both sides, take out and place meat in slow cooker. Take two cup's of chicken broth or chicken bullion add to meat also one packet of onion mushroom soup mix, cook for 5 to 6 hour's until tender at medium to high checking occasionally to make sure not sticking. Remove meat when done and make gravy from remaining liquid, serve with mashed potatoes. My kid's even love it this way.

Dan

P.S. 

You may want too add water too remaining liquid when making gravy as it is more concentrated and can be strong.


----------



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

sounds great man thanks. have to give it a try


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

A variation on the above recipe:

chop up some bacon. Brown squirrel pieces in the pan with the bacon. Then into the crock pot with vegetables, etc. Slow cook for 5+ hrs. It is delicious.

I brought this to a wild game dinner. At first I got a few funny looks for bringing squirrel. Towards the end everyone wanted the recipe.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Tried this one last weekend. It was a huge hit with everyone at dinner. I added the chicken bouillon cube to the water when boiling the meat and I had a hard time keeping my kids from eating the meat off the plate as I was deboning it.
They also enjoyed helping me make the Betty Crocker crust.


----------



## redtick (May 4, 2009)

I've had good luck with the KISS method. Some egg mixed with flour, batter hunks of the meat and throw 'em in an oily frying pan (maybe a little seasoned salt). But those others sound good!:corkysm55


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Sent this recipe to Neil Duffy last wk. works well with rabbit too...

Even the wife will eat squirrel and rabbit like this.
Mix flour, salt pepper onion and garlic powder, lightly dust and brown the squirrel and put it in the crock pot, add 1 can beef broth, 1/2 cup worchestshire, a good shot of liquid smoke and an onion 4-5 hrs. till tender, pull it out, strain liquid put back in pot, shred meat off the bone and put in a square glass dish. Mix flour in the juice to make gravy, pour over the meat add a bag of frozen veggies (fresh takes too long to cook) Mix up a batch of Bisquick biskits and roll it to about a 1/2 inch lay it over the meat and veggies cut a few slits in it and put a pat of butter on each slit, bake till the biskits are done and gravy is bubbling out, cut it and scoop it out with a spatula and flip it over on the biskit, stew and biskits all in one. "ENJOY" Mike
__________________


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a good squirrel pot pie recipe posted by Erik in the small game recipe forum.

I just tried making it for the first time last week. It was tasted great. Even my girlfriend who has never eaten wild game before liked it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Boil the legs and backs in water with 3 beef bullion cubes for about 20 minutes

Drain and under running water remove the silver skin. Salt pepper and paprika (I use the sweet Hungarian). Coat with flour (That will thicken the sauce  )

Add some olive oil in a pan and heat (med). Drop the pieces into the oil while cutting some onions, shrooms and green peppers to be added once slightly browned. Take a large can of diced "stewed" maters and throw it in there, along with 1/2 a can of water. A little more salt, pepper and paprika won't hurt.

Simmer for an hour to reduce and place the concoction over some noodles or rice

It's awesome... :evilsmile


----------



## CrazyAssTy96 (Jul 6, 2009)

gese all of those sound good. Ill have to get me a bunch more to try them all and see what is best.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

This is one of my favorite ways to eat squirrel.
Ingredients

2 fox squirrels or 3 gray squirrels, quartered Pressure cooker or stock pot 
3 quarts water, approximately 
1 1/2 pounds kielbasa, Italian, venison or other link sausage 
3 cups uncooked white rice 
Salt and pepper 
Directions
Cover meat with water and cook in pressure cooker or stock pot until meat readily separates from bones
Strain and save cooking liquid
De-bone meat and return to cooking liquid
Add sausage and rice
If necessary, add sufficient water to cook rice
Simmer in open pot at a low boil for 30 minutes or until rice is fluffy and tender and all liquid has evaporated or has been absorbed 

Ed


----------

